# Everlasting PokeMafia [D3]



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sunset, 6:00 PM*

The citizens of Everlasting decided to throw a Celebi onto the Gulliotine. The Celebi was accused of stealing a rare and priceless gem called the Tsal Reve. Evidence point to the Celebi and was soon sentenced to death by gulliotine.

The sun shone throughout the village, making it look like noon instead of sunset. The village consisted of what was now 20 Citizens; The Celebi on the gulliotine, and 19 others circling around the town square. The population used to be 27. However, one day, a baby Smoochum went too far into the forest and never came back. Smoochum's friend, Happiny went to find her, but never came back.

At that point, the villagers decided to send a Bidoof with a Helmet came over there to see the cause of the disappearances. The Bidoof went across a dark, murky forest. The forest made everything look like night, as all the living things and objects looked like simple shadows.  Luckily, the helmet cam had a built-in flashlight. When the light shone on a Emolga, the Emolga seemed to be blinded by the light, since it stumbled back into the shadows where it loved.

Tall trees rose from the depths of the ground, some trees containing mostly Oran Berries. The bark on the trees showed that many Pokemon "marked their territory" on it. The leaves had a colours looking alot like rust. 

The Bidoof went to the depths of the forest. The helmet cam showed everthing the Bidoof saw; the grass, the trees, the shadows, the monster, the Pokemon, the- wait, what? A monster was on the camera?

The image looked faint, faint enough to where a normal Pokemon couldn't see it, but a camera could. The Pokemon looking at this video wanted to alert the Bidoof to run away, but alas, the Pokemon forgot to put a microphone in there! They couldn't communicate!

The Bidoof soon felt something brush against its legs. Bidoof shrugged it off and kept going. Suddenly, somthing picked Bidoof up by the hind legs and carried it somewhere.

The Video kept on going, and the showed the Bidoof being dropped into a nest of some type. Bidoof had to be no more than 20 feet from where it was last standing. The camera showed two skelletons next to Bidoof; one with a human skull and an abnormally large jaw, the other having a triangular skull and a pouch with a stone egg in it.

The two corpses both had some detached skin left on it. the Bidoof got wide-eyed as it realized what had hapened. The bidoof tried to sneak away, but the monster was quicker! It bolted after Bidoof. The last thing on the image was a small look at a monster's mouth.

Some citizens thought it was a joke and went to see for themselves. But none came back.....

They would have thought that it was just killer animals attacking people until a note mysteriously came to town. It read; " Our monster wants more prey. We shall prevail!"

Now there were only 20 - soon to be 19 - Pokemon left who needed to get rid of the villians- who was among them!


The Celebi looked at everyone with wide eyes. It then sighed, and started to change colours. From green, it became black and from white it became purple. When it was finsihed changing colors, it revealed to be the infamous DarkAura, who was finlly aquitted.

The gulliotine shattered down right on DarkAura's neck. The citizens were now at peace.

Or so they thought.

Suddenly, one person collapsed, then soon deceased. Another note laid beside the person, which read " More of us remain. Can you take us all?"

With a heart breakening silence, the villagers go to bed, awaiting another day.



* 48 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*Sunrise, 6:00 AM*

The villagers awaken to a deafening scream. 

When the villagers got out, it was only the ghost of DarkAura trying to scare them.

"HAHAHA! You should of seen the look on your faces! Now play the game while i watch the Star Wars music in My Little Pony."

She dissappears, and you have to fend for yourselves.

Role call took place and everyone was fine. @.@ SHOCKING!

*No one died.

48 hours for lynchings*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

well.
o,0


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

Hm. At this point in the game we don't know anything, so there's very little to say. If anyone would like to roleclaim, this would be a prime time to do so.

Incidentally, do we have a list of who chose what Pokémon? I was Stunfisk.


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Hm. At this point in the game we don't know anything, so there's very little to say. If anyone would like to roleclaim, this would be a prime time to do so.


No it isn't. The mafia has more to gain from roleclaims than we have at this point.

I'll go assemble the list of who called for what.

EDIT: Here we go.

1. Flower Doll - Gothita
2. RK-9 - Garbodor
3. Chief Zackrai - Reuniclus
4. Glace - Umbreon
5. Light Yagami - Ditto
6. Squirrel - Flygon
7. Windswept Questant - Snivy
8. Superbird - Dialga
9. Mystic - Chandelure
10. I liek Squirtles - Squirtle
11. RespectTheBlade - Gallade
12. Metallica Fanboy - Aggron
13. Littlestream - Honchcrow
14. Karkat Vantas - Stunfisk
15. Legendaryseeker99 - Jirachi
16. Kricketune - Himself
17. Hawke - Mewtwo
18. donotlookatdiagram - Feebas


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Yay lucky healer/bulletproof/whatever.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yay lucky healer/bulletproof/whatever.


Well, we don't know if the Mafia really did anything.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

It is definitely a bit early for roleclaims, but I should point out that basing lynches on what Pokemon someone chose is a really, really bad idea. At least for now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Littlestream said:


> It is definitely a bit early for roleclaims, but I should point out that basing lynches on what Pokemon someone chose is a really, really bad idea. At least for now.


Says the one who is Honchcrow.


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

We should *abstain*.

No kills is pretty nice, but it also prevents us from getting anything proper done to the mafia. Note also that, as it stands, biding our time works better for us, since surely any investigative roles are at work now and they have better chances of getting shit done when they get more tries.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

Sure, I guess.
*Abstain.*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

*Abstain,then.*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

*abstain.*


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Says the one who is Honchcrow.


Exactly my point. I chose Honchcrow in part because I wanted to see if there was any chance that I might be something more creative than mafia. The Inspector (assuming there is one) can inspect me tonight, if they want. 

Also, *abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

It's spelled Honch*k*row!

*6 more abstains to reach majority!*


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



DarkAura said:


> It's spelled Honch*k*row!


Goddamn, I _always_ forget.


----------



## Light (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



DarkAura said:


> *6 more abstains to reach majority!*


Wha... what? what? *Abstain* you realize how much this method of decision reaching is going to delay the progress of the game.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

*rolls eyes* Fine

*48 hours for night actions*


----------



## Mai (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

I'd hate to be a jerk with this, but I think Light's point was that you should stick to the 48 hour time limit and just be patient. Not everyone is going to post, sadly, and at the very least you should give a chance to those who can't get on every day.


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Mai said:


> I'd hate to be a jerk with this, but I think Light's point was that you should stick to the 48 hour time limit and just be patient. Not everyone is going to post, sadly, and at the very least you should give a chance to those who can't get on every day.


But we are past the 48 hour time limit.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

And I never got a notification because the phase wasn't changed until recently... Gotta change that game phase GM.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> But we are past the 48 hour time limit.


...
I don't know whether you're joking or are having a derp.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

well wat do you want, night or day?


----------



## M&F (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...
> I don't know whether you're joking or are having a derp.


... Had a massive derp.

Well, guess we're sticking with daytime, for now.


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*



Mai said:


> I'd hate to be a jerk with this, but I think Light's point was that you should stick to the 48 hour time limit and just be patient. Not everyone is going to post, sadly, and at the very least you should give a chance to those who can't get on every day.


This.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

all isaid was 6 more abstains for majority. If a majority is reached before the time is up, night follows. Which ever comes first.


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

That's fine I guess? It's not great if you can't get on eveyday, but it probably will be hard to get a majority anyway. It might be best to keep it 48 hours, because hypothetically someone could come in with important points/ information and change the vote, but ultimately it's your choice since you're the GM.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

Well I think it's GM preference. The GM can do whatever they want. It makes sense that we go with the obvious choice to abstain when there are no leads. The GM is just making things move along.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

move along,now.
i don't see anything else happening.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

Youknow, i know what will happen and what wont happen in this game. i am all powerful!

It's rare for someone to have HUGE info night 0, derpy hooves ponies people!

NIGHT NOW!

*No one died.

48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

The morning followed with a scream. They thought it was Darkaura again, but she was doing origami near the town well. Wait...how can she fold paper? she's a ghost! 

one person asks her if she screamed or not.

"No, i'm doing origami"

W-what? The citizens look skeptical, but soon, someone else screams. Not from harm, but from horror.

The brutalized body of *Chief Zackrai* laid limp near the town hall. No one has info on him, so it's best to leave it at that.

*Chief Zackrai is dead*


I am deliberately not telling you the alignment, because of the game. ;)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

wut


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

what
What
WHAT
*WHAAAAT*
 is this a bastard mafia or something
um
isn't there a role that let's you change death info or something?
d:


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [D1]*

I SEEE NO REASON TO WITHOld the alignment :E


----------



## M&F (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

I assume coroners.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

This is the only hint that will be given in the game.

Everlasting.....the name has it's reasons.....The game will be everlasting......so why shouldnt the players? ;)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

D:
*DundunDUN*
i'm assuming dead activated alien.
I also blame anything weird I say on sleep loss. d:


----------



## M&F (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



DarkAura said:


> This is the only hint that will be given in the game.
> 
> Everlasting.....the name has it's reasons.....The game will be everlasting......so why shouldnt the players? ;)


I assume revivers.

Not that revival is completely incompatible with alignment flips, but it's still a valid explanation.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

o.0
jeez
everlasting to the max. You had to put a reviver in. or more.
*facepalm*


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

I was thinking everyone's bulletproof, but a reviver would explain a lack of alignment revealing. Still, not knowing alignments is going to make this game a lot more difficult. Do revivers usually have conditions, like dying if they revive mafia, or can only act once every three nights?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Now lets not dwell on this! You gotta lynch....i guess.....

oh, lynch *Darkaura*! XD!


But no really, start lynching.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Abstain*



_ _
OO
<
___


*slams head on cardboard*


At least have some discussion! =(


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



DarkAura said:


> _ _
> OO
> <
> ___


^ I like that.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

=D!

Ok, *35 hours for discussions*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



DarkAura said:


> =D!
> 
> Ok, *35 hours for discussions*


Do:
But it's already been 7 days since the Day began!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

This is Day 2, it only started yesterday. 

_ _
OO
<
___


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*FACEPALM*






Massive derp.


Hmm...
Any objections to lynching Kricketune for inactiveness?


----------



## M&F (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*Abstaining* in advance. But I have something to bring forth.

See how I didn't post at all in D1? I can't, because I got Slaking, which comes with having a certain degree of slacking off.

There's more to it, sure, but I'm not going to divulge everything just yet.

EDIT: A bit late for doubleposting, but, HEEEERP DEEEEERP, this is actually in another game. In this game, I'm Aggron, so, that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

OK, guys, I'm going to roleclaim, because I found something out.

I'm a spy. At the end of each night phase I find out which night actions were performed, who performed them, and who the target was. I know that there is a healer, and that the mafia were inactive on Night 0. I know that the inspector inspected the same person who was killed last night. 

I also know that Karkat Vantas killed Chief Zackrai.

Lynch *Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## M&F (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*Karkat Vantas* it is then, I guess.

But why roleclaim so early? With that much power (it's kind of broken, in fact, but it doesn't mean it couldn't be), you could have found out a lot more.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*KK*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

welperz.
*KK*


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Things were going too slow. I wanted to see some mafia lynching. Besides, there isn't just one spy. (Though the others don't find out as much.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Littlestream said:


> Things were going too slow. I wanted to see some mafia lynching. Besides, there isn't just one spy. (Though the others don't find out as much.)


So are you guys like in a closed Mason group (Like Mai and I were in Legendary Pokemafia?)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

ok, karkat is lynched and was presumed a player.

THE END, YOU LOSE

*Karkat is dead*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

(PSSST YOU FORGOT TO KILL KARKAT)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

I didn't even get a chance to defend myself???

*:(*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I didn't even get a chance to defend myself???
> 
> *:(*


NO
You should've defended yourself two days ago.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

*pokes thread*
DO SOMETHING GUYS


----------



## Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Mystic... it's supposed to be night.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Ok, holy shit, here's some suckish flavor text.

LS99's body is found dead on the balconey of the city hall. His body, covered in blood on his lower half of his body, was dangling from the railing. His skin was ripped apart from his scalp to his legs, making his red and pink muscles only show. His short cropped hair was ripped apart, bringing pieces of his skull with him, which created a hole in his head, showing his blood covered brain. His eyes, which were disconnected from his brain and was rolling inside his blood covered mouth, were staring blankly at nothing, with a surprised look on it, as if he was taken by surprise.

Everyone mourns him. Suddenly, one person yells from the group.

*OBJECTION!*

"He can't be dead! His body's twitching!" said the man in the blue suit with spiked blue hair.

The citizens were skeptical and were about to lynch him, but they heard a moaning. From the balconey. LS99's body was standing up. A gruesome sight, what with his skin pulled off, there's a hole in his head, his eyes were in his mouth.

"ZOMBIE!" Some fucking pussy shrieked.

LS99 is still alive. AMAZING!

*48 hours for lynching or possibly another month.*


----------



## Superbird (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Healer?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Problem, Mafia?


----------



## Squirrel (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

I'm pretty sure it's a reviver. This is _Everlasting_ PokeMafia.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

ZOMBIE!!!!


Ok I will move things along. Hi, I'm a healer who hasn't healed anyone since N1!


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Apparently LS99 revived himself. And Metallica Fanboy was the killer. Also, the inspector inspected LS99. The inspector has inspected the mafia's target twice in a row now. And they inspected Metallica Fanboy on night zero or whatever we're calling it. I find this rather interesting. Any ideas?


----------



## M&F (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Littlestream said:


> Apparently LS99 revived himself. And Metallica Fanboy was the killer. Also, the inspector inspected LS99. The inspector has inspected the mafia's target twice in a row now. And they inspected Metallica Fanboy on night zero or whatever we're calling it. I find this rather interesting. Any ideas?


Woah what? I don't see anything in flavor that pertains to me?

Unless you're sharing an informative role's findings, in which case you should roleclaim. Nobody needs soft claiming.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

I have no reason to believe that Littlestream isn't 100% correct, so *MF*.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Woah what? I don't see anything in flavor that pertains to me?
> 
> Unless you're sharing an informative role's findings, in which case you should roleclaim. Nobody needs soft claiming.


I already roleclaimed a while back, and you posted this right afterwards, remember...



Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Karkat Vantas* it is then, I guess.
> 
> But why roleclaim so early? With that much power (it's kind of broken, in fact, but it doesn't mean it couldn't be), you could have found out a lot more.


So, yeah, I'll vote *MF*, but there is most definitely the ability that he could be a vig. The inspector inspected him night zero, and they didn't come and say he was mafia (which could just be them being more paranoid then me, and wanting to get more info beforehand). And then they inspected the same person who was targeted to kill two nights in a row... arrgh I'm confused. And suddenly paranoid because I have too much weird information that could just be coincidences.


----------



## M&F (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Ah yes, this game moves so slowly I forgot everything about it beyond my own role. (and I even actually forgot my own role at some point)

Anyways, I don't have a killing role at all, so, yeah. Not exactly a lot of sense in what's being assumed.

I forget whether we can *abstain*, but if we can, for the time being, there I go.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

No, bad ponehs! No more abstains! The game won't get anywhere with abstains!

And I'll get to watch my prey go to extinction. Oh, did i say Prey? I meant the victems. >=D


----------



## M&F (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Well, anyways, y'all better find another one to lynch, because I'm the sort of role town wants to keep around.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Metallica Fanboy, with only a few votes, was decided to be lynched. The citizens decided to be creative, or not, and put him on the balcony where LS99's body was. One of the citizens get a gun and corner him to the end of the balconey. The others are watching from a safe distance below.

"What are you gonna do?" the gun guy says. "Jump or get shot?"

Despite jumping would hurt less, MF stood his ground.

"Fine" the gun guy says. He pulls the trigger, and the bullet pushes him off of the balconey. He fell to the ground in ten seconds flat two seconds, leaving a rather large indent in the ground.

His body has been ripped in two, with the organs mashed up. Some of the organs are on top of his crippled body. With a last bit of energy, MF puts his Aggron head upward, and looks at the spot where he was shot. The other gasp, as there is not bullet wound. As a matter of fact, the bullet was now rolling on the ground. The citizens were sure that he was shot...and so the fall has killed him.

And it did indeed kill him. His head fell limp as his eyes slowly closed, never to open again.

The ghost of DarkAura walk over to the citizens, with a serious look on her face, something that never happens... *Many shall mourn the death of this unjustified action. I must tell you that all your roles are functioning perfectly, no fuck ups or anything like that.* She stares at RK-9 and LS99. *No mistakes have been made. Your fates are sealed. You cannot do anything about it. I'm sorry I cannot tell you more, because if I do, I'll go to the distortion world for all eternity. You know, if I wasn't beheaded I could have gone to the past to stop this.* she says, smirking and reminincing at the end.

Her face was jolly again, but for only a second, as her face sharply returned to being serious. *Now, you must save this town. This town is destined to be saved. If not...inevidable doom will perish you all...*

Her face becomes grim, as she turns away from the others. After walking-or floating-a few steps, her ghostly image disappears into the wind.

The citizens decide that he is indeed a player. They cannot know if he is innocent or mafia, because they very well know that DarkAura loves to prank others with misleading info...but is it misleading? They had no way of knowing. They decided to sleep on it.

*Metallica Fanboy is dead. He's a player, obviously.

48 hours for night actions.*

Gimme night actions now.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

God I will modkill everyone sooo hard if people keep on not sending in night actions. >=(

No one died. It is Day Three, as from what I believe. *48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Everlasting PokeMafia [N1]*

Yaaaay, this isn't completely dead Δ__Δ


----------



## Phantom (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy crap sorry I thought I was dead. O_o

Too many mafia games...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys, you have to do someting. *Extending day by 48 hours*.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 17, 2011)

SURE WHY NOT!

Let's lynch *Zapi*, inactive lynching puts us _all_ on the list.


----------



## RK-9 (Dec 27, 2011)

By the way, still here. An innocent Vigilante I am.


----------

